# Early bird



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bună!

Cum se zice "early bird" în limba română? Când um bărbat ajunge la restaurant devreme (mai ales din dimineaţă) pentru să mănânce mancarea/hrana şi să primească un preţ mai mult ieftin.

Tentativa mea: _pasărea matinală_.

Noi avem "madrugador" în spaniolă, dar nu-mi place mult.


----------



## OldAvatar

Nu cred că există o expresie în română pentru aşa ceva. În general, nici nu prea există reduceri de preţuri la restaurante în funcţie de ora la care serveşti masa...


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Scuzaţi!.
Eu am crezut că voi aveaţi cel chemat "Early Bird Special" din România.
Atunci cred că oferta asta există numai din ţăra aceasta, şi de obicei dintre restaurantele mâncării străină ca mexicana.


----------



## OldAvatar

Am zis că nu cred. Nu că aş fi sigur că aşa este. Să mai aşteptăm, poate ştie altcineva despre aşa ceva...


----------



## Zamolxis

I was born in the South (Bucharest), but also spent 5 years of my life Cluj (500 km north of Bucharest) - and in neither region have I heard the concept, nor have I met the type of offer in restaurants. Except for McDonald's breakfast, but that's sth else. 

I guess in Romania nobody likes waking up too early - not even the waiters. 

We have a couple of sayings related to "birds", but not related:

- "Pasăre rară" = _Rare bird_. Not sure if there's sth similar in English (In Dutch they have _rare vogel_, with the same meaning). It refers to sb who has an attribute/quality/flaw/etc out of the ordinary. Something you don't see everyday at other people.

- "Pasăre de noapte" = _Night bird_. For people who stay up late (in front of TV, computer, or even more productive activities), or prefer to go out, to be more socially active, in the night rather than in the daytime or evening.


----------



## cosmin

Nu se utilizeaza in Romania aceasta expresie. Am auzit ca in alte tari ar exista oferte de a atrage clientii la ore matinale cand de obicei nu se inghesuie nimeni.


----------

